# Portable Consession Food Stall - Transporting hot oil?



## pejaco (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi chefs,

My brother and I are currently trying to solve a transportational issue regarding hot oil for our pop up concession food stall.After a full day of service after running the fryer all day how do you filter and transport your oil from your fryers.

I have read lots of weird and wacky ideas ranging from throwing ice cubes in your deep fryer to cool it (im not an idiot so I wont be trying this) to buying 200 dollar filter pots designed to fit under fryers with locking lids. I like the sound of these pots but they are 160 usd + the bag 40 usd + the frame 30 usd + shipping to australia which is another 150 usd.

The most feasible method I have read about is potentially transporting the hot oil in a cornelius soda keg. But even still I have a few questions regarding this method;

The corny kegs are too tall to fit under a fryer so do you filter into a steel bucket or stock pot of some sort and pour into the keg?

Would the hot oil melt the rubber seals and handles on top of these types of kegs? If not how do you transport the hot keg considering the outside would be just shy of 200 degrees celsius (cooking temperature?)

Any input or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------

